# Good Threads to read for beginners



## kyle1745

This is a combination of links to threads for beginners I will build this up over time...

*Good threads to start with:*

Care Sheets
Beginner Frog FAQ!
Best Beginner Dart
Proper Quarantine Enclosure
What water should I use?
mixing/multispecies exhibits
The Mixed tank Verdict
Good beginner thumbnail
Substrate Ideas
Great videos by Black Jungle
Making a PDF vertical tank, 101
ASN Quarantine and Medical Protocols
Beginners Buide to Microfauna
If you have anything you would like to see added or changed in this list please send me or a mod a PM.


----------



## sdrbball22

Great threads, cleared up a few things for me, thank you!


----------



## Colorcham427

thanks for doing this!


----------



## NVEOUS

I am really new to this hobby. I've been researching for about a month now and this really helped me with identifying species as well as the over all way of going about building my viv and what to do BEFORE purchasing my PDF. Just wanted to say thank you for the great advice.


----------



## alex111683

Awesome post! I can never get enough of this site. I go to look up one thing, and three hours later I am still on here researching my 5th subject. I really liked the favorite husbandry tool, I think it was started by philsuma


----------



## DragonSpirit1185

these two threads should be added into that list..

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...th-about-abg-mix.html?highlight=truth+abg+mix

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...pringtails.html?highlight=culture+springtails

this section was completely left out and is crucial to beginners
Food & Feeding - Dendroboard


I'm not trying to say this info isn't helpful to some but a lot of people don't see it a very helpful. 
I had one person just say this...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DragonSpirit1185
> research research research research research research, and more research.
> I have been on here for nearly a year and I just did my first viv.
> gather supplies as you research and it won't put such a huge dent in your wallet as it would if you was to get everything at once.
> I saved up everything and wound up only spending like $50 to complete the build but it all it costed me like about $100 or more.
> most was bought using gift cards so if you have a bday coming up ask for Lowes and JoshsFrogs (Josh's Frogs - Largest online herps feeders and reptile supplies store) gift cards lol
> 
> this is gonna be your best friend and you can find everything you need here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php
> yup the search feature
> search for:
> GS backgrounds
> False bottom
> ABG Mix (the truth about ABG mix is the best thread on this)
> How to culture Springtails
> How to culture Fruit Flies
> Search for your local state group on here and get you some frogging buddies who can help you obtain supplies locally or you can purchase frogs, cultures, and supplies off them.
> 
> search 'poison dart frogs' on Google and find out which one stands out to you but you need to find out if they are for beginners or not.
> there are care sheets on here for a lot of PDFs and you can find care sheets elsewhere.
> these little guys are pretty expensive and just the shipping can cost $50 or more.
> I'm looking at $120 for the ones I'm thinking about getting and they are some of the cheapest.
> be prepared to have spent at least $250 or more by time you're done
> 
> good luck and welcome to the community!
> good luck and I hope to see a build thread from you soon
> 
> and they are right about the water feature. I did a build when I had only been on here for a few months with a water feature and it didn't turn out to well.
> best to wait till you get experience.
> 
> 
> 
> kychris said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should be the first thing you see when clicking on the beginner's section. It has taken me a while reading through posts to figure out just what I need to learn about as a beginner. Wish I had seen this post first!
Click to expand...

here is the thread where I got this
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/74924-im-new-2.html#post666678



those threads are helpful but there is parts missing.
not trying to rub you the wrong way or anything lol that is not my intentions.
there is so many threads about people asking what they need and i think we need a good solid thread that points them all in the right direction and will not leave anything untouched.

thanks for your time and I hope you consider this


----------



## marylanddartfrog

Wow good job wish i had this when i started instead of spending 4 or 5 hours a night reading through thousands of posts on every site i could find


----------



## IHeartFrogs

Great threads. Thanks!


----------



## herplover

This is a great thread I can learn some additional stuff here. thank u


----------

